# Another Texan Targeted...



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Seems like there's a Texan out there that likes to flap his gums and pick on innocent non-Texans. Well, he's about to be taken out NY Style....just like the Giants did to the Cowboys! Hey Cowboy fans....how do you like T.O. now?!?!?!


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Cool, another Texan goes up in smoke...


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

This is great stuff!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

You gatta love it!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

go pete. bombs away


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

The EVP said:


> Seems like there's a Texan out there that likes to flap his gums and pick on innocent non-Texans. Well, he's about to be taken out NY Style....just like the Giants did to the Cowboys! Hey Cowboy fans....how do you like T.O. now?!?!?!


Not all Texans are Cowboys fans....in fact far from it. My favorite team in any that play the Cowboys, extra especially when they beat them!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah

:huh:



The EVP said:


> Seems like there's a Texan out there that likes to flap his gums and pick on innocent non-Texans. Well, he's about to be taken out NY Style....just like the Giants did to the Cowboys! Hey Cowboy fans....how do you like T.O. now?!?!?!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Hit us with your best shot, fire away.


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

htown said:


> blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah
> 
> :huh:


What he said plus two blahs


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Destroy him!!


----------



## BiG LoU (Jan 31, 2008)

Go pete Go


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

The EVP said:


> Seems like there's a Texan out there that likes to flap his gums and pick on innocent non-Texans. Well, he's about to be taken out NY Style....just like the Giants did to the Cowboys! Hey Cowboy fans....how do you like T.O. now?!?!?!


Just to let you know I am from Houston. In Houston we have to favorite teams. The Texans and anyone the beats the F'N Cowboys.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

The EVP said:


> Seems like there's a Texan out there that likes to flap his gums and pick on innocent non-Texans. Well, he's about to be taken out NY Style....just like the Giants did to the Cowboys! Hey Cowboy fans....how do you like T.O. now?!?!?!


Whatta gonna do, hit us with cheesecake and bad english?


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

You can make all the cracks about Texas you like - since no one really cares what silly northerners have to say - but referencing last year's playoffs is a low blow. So I respectfully ask you to change your tone before I change it for you. Thank you.


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

texasmatt said:


> You can make all the cracks about Texas you like - since no one really cares what silly northerners have to say - but referencing last year's playoffs is a low blow. So I respectfully ask you to change your tone before I change it for you. Thank you.


A might bit touchy aint we... :mrcool:


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

texasmatt said:


> You can make all the cracks about Texas you like - since no one really cares what silly northerners have to say - but referencing last year's playoffs is a low blow. So I respectfully ask you to change your tone before I change it for you. Thank you.


I respectfully ask that you come and appempt to change it for me. You're welcome.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE said:


> Whatta gonna do, hit us with cheesecake and bad english?


A) No Cheesecake for you. You're a Texan and would probably cover it in BBQ sauce.

B) Huh??? Was that "Bad English" you said? Couldn't undersand you with that silly accent...


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE said:


> Just to let you know I am from Houston. In Houston we have to favorite teams. The Texans and anyone the beats the F'N Cowboys.


Oh yeah....I forgot about the Houston Texans.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

The EVP said:


> A) No Cheesecake for you. You're a Texan and would probably cover it in BBQ sauce.
> 
> B) Huh??? Was that "Bad English" you said? Couldn't undersand you with that silly accent...


HEHE, barbeque sauce.... it's funny because it's true...


----------



## Chaz (Mar 9, 2008)

You don't mess with Texas man. We teach em young to fire back!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Go for it.


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Chaz said:


> You don't mess with Texas man. We teach em young to fire back!


Oh goodie more blah blah blah...ya teach em to talk blah blah blah even younger!!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

The EVP said:


> I respectfully ask that you come and appempt to change it for me. You're welcome.


Ooh, those are fightin words there. I'd be watching out this next week if I were you.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

texasmatt said:


> Ooh, those are fightin words there. I'd be watching out this next week if I were you.


To quote a Texan, "blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah"


----------



## Chaz (Mar 9, 2008)

The EVP said:


> To quote a Texan, "blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah"


To quote another Texan:

"If you ain't Texan, I ain't got time for you". - Kinky Friedman

Unfortunately I also found this quote:
"There's an old saying in Tennessee -- I know it's in Texas, probably in Tennessee...that says, fool me once, shame on...shame on you. Fool me...you can't get fooled again". - George W. Bush


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Chaz said:


> Unfortunately I also found this quote:
> "There's an old saying in Tennessee -- I know it's in Texas, probably in Tennessee...that says, fool me once, shame on...shame on you. Fool me...you can't get fooled again". - George W. Bush


See...more blah blah blah from a Texan!! Tennessee representin!! Go Vols!!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Now correct me if I'm wrong, but Bush isn't even really Texan, is he? Isn't he originally from somewhere up in New England? Massachusetts or Conneticut or somewhere?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Kennebunkport,Me- probably spelled wrong


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

texasmatt said:


> Now correct me if I'm wrong, but Bush isn't even really Texan, is he? Isn't he originally from somewhere up in New England? Massachusetts or Conneticut or somewhere?


He's got a ranch in Texas so thats close enough. He sure isn't from Tennesse! The real Big T


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

elmomac said:


> He's got a ranch in Texas so thats close enough. He sure isn't from Tennesse! The real Big T


Tennessee, where you go to family reunions to pick up women!!!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

The EVP said:


> A) No Cheesecake for you. You're a Texan and would probably cover it in BBQ sauce.
> 
> B) Huh??? Was that "Bad English" you said? Couldn't undersand you with that silly accent...


Pete, by the way, how is your wife and my kids? :biggrin: Seriously though, I am glad you realize where the only good BBQ comes from.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

htown said:


> Pete, by the way, how is your wife and my kids? :biggrin: Seriously though, I am glad you realize where the only good BBQ comes from.


Of course I know that Texas has some damn good BBQ. But I also know that for GREAT bbq, you have to go to Memphis! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Lets see...Dallas Cowboys 5 time Super Bowl Champs

NY Giants 3
NY Jets 1

put them together and you still have fewer super bowl wins.

as far as the Houston Texans....dont make me laugh....


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Way to go Bigfoot! I'm a season ticket holder of AMERICA'S TEAM and enjoy all this trash talk because in the end it's who's got more rings! Who are the Houston Texans anyhow?!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

htown said:


> I am glad you realize where the only good BBQ comes from.


So you got you some sauce from Tennessee. Glad to see you broadening your horizons. :roflmao:


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Lets see...Dallas Cowboys 5 time Super Bowl Champs
> 
> NY Giants 3
> NY Jets 1
> ...


Do not make me switch the topic to Baseball and our 26 rings....


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

The EVP said:


> Do not make me switch the topic to Baseball and our 26 rings....


pshh baseball. nobody cares about baseball and you know that.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

texasmatt said:


> pshh baseball. nobody cares about baseball and you know that.


Well, since you have the Dallas "Stars" in your avatar, let's talk about Hockey. How many Stanley Cups in Texas????


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Thats it! The Texans on this board fired several warning shots but you failed to wave your white flag. Let the games begin!!! TEXANS UNITE!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Sea Jay said:


> Thats it! The Texans on this board fired several warning shots but you failed to wave your white flag. Let the games begin!!! TEXANS UNITE!


How cute!! You got a couple of Texans that stands up by theirseves - Bigfoot & Chubz - but all the others have to unite and band together to fight of all the recent attacks!!:roflmao: I bet Texas gets hit again this week before you can "rally your troups" :lol: Can't wait to see that weak azz shiz!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: TEXANS UNITE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

elmomac said:


> How cute!! You got a couple of Texans that stands up by theirseves - Bigfoot & Chubz - but all the others have to unite and band together to fight of all the recent attacks!!:roflmao: I bet Texas gets hit again this week before you can "rally your troups" :lol: Can't wait to see that weak azz shiz!!
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: TEXANS UNITE :roflmao: :roflmao:


Sure as day, texas is getting hit this week. The only question is how many casualties?


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

The EVP said:


> Well, since you have the Dallas "Stars" in your avatar, let's talk about Hockey. How many Stanley Cups in Texas????


How many times do I have to tell you, attacking (very much loved) sports teams is a low blow! There was already a bomb suited up to go out this week but I think that it has just grown in size...

I may be a rookie to this game, but I sure as hell know how to stand up for myself and I will never back down.


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes you got 5 rings for the cowboys, we got 4 for da pats, you got Romo, we got Brady, wait you got romo - lol - ok Sorry, and as far as BBQ - I am sorry lived in TN and Lived in Texas but the Best BBQ around - Mississippi beats ya'all hands down.

Now wheres that cigar, ah - :smoke:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

The EVP said:


> Well, since you have the Dallas "Stars" in your avatar, let's talk about Hockey. How many Stanley Cups in Texas????


There is one stanley cup in Texas...1999, lets see, the NY Rangers last won a cup in ????84???


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Bigfoot said:


> There is one stanley cup in Texas...1999, lets see, the NY Rangers last won a cup in ????84???


93-94

Wanna talk hockey? Lets talk the red wings. made it 22 stanley cups, winning 10

and you can add 2008 there as well


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

The EVP said:


> Do not make me switch the topic to Baseball and our 26 rings....


I'll give you the greatness that is the Yankees. I love my Texas Rangers, maybe, just maybe we could win a playoff game, just once!! lol


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

deuce said:


> 93-94
> 
> Wanna talk hockey? Lets talk the red wings. 22 stanley cups,
> 
> ...


The Red Wings are greatness, that is why Detroit is called Hockey town. But, I hate the Red Wings with every fiber in my body!!!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> The Red Wings are greatness, that is why Detroit is called Hockey town. But, I hate the Red Wings with every fiber in my body!!!


Me and you both, brother. The very first hockey game I ever went to was Stars vs. Red Wings and I have hated them ever since. I hate them more then mosquitos, nazis, and hangovers combined.


----------



## Envision (Sep 24, 2007)

Poor texas!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> I'll give you the greatness that is the Yankees. I love my Texas Rangers, maybe, just maybe we could win a playoff game, just once!! lol


I feel your pain. I'm an Islanders and Jets fan. If it weren't for the Yankees, I'd never see one of my teams win a world championship.


----------

